# (IN) Yellow HRCH MH At Stud (FC X HRCH MH bred)



## Matt Gasaway (May 22, 2009)

*HRCH River Bottom Riparian Backwater..."Timber"​ *
-At stud to approved females-​
Timber is a very young and talented dog with the majority of his career infront of him. He earned HRCH at 24 months by running with a perfect record of 4/4 in Started, 3/3 in Seasoned, and 4/4 in Finished. Timber went 6/6 in Masters in ONE SINGLE MONTH (2 Double Master and 2 Single Master Weekends) to earn his MH and Qualify for the 2013 Master National at 36 months old. *He also ran two Quals in that same month earning a 3rd and Reserve JAM. *

Timber is always a pleasure to train, run, hunt, and be around. He is very laid back in the house and kennel. He has great line manners with no vocal issues and is a real team player. Always willing to please and is a quick learner. Timber is a strong marking dog and has a lot under the hood for his size. He is about 65#.

Timber has a pedigree that is second to none and is *LEAN MAC FREE!* His sire is *FC Riparian Windfall (FC AFC Blackwater Rudy X FC AFC Riparian Mariah)* and his dam is *HRCH Drenick's Castile Creek's Allie MH (FC AFC HRCH Taylorlab Downtown Dusty Brown MH X SRS Dynamite's Ms Yankee Rebel MH MNH5). *For a full pedigree see the link below!

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=17517



D.O.B. - 5/17/10
AKC - SR62348008
UKC - R229-861
Hips - *Excellent* (LR-198685E24M-PI)
Elbows - Normal (LR-EL55303M24-PI) 
CERF - Clear (LR-371397)
EIC - Clear
CNM - Clear

Contact: Matt Gasaway
765.432.2911
[email protected]










*
WATCH TIMBER IN ACTION!*


----------

